# Haubert (Ludovico Ariosto - Orlando furioso  Canto 3)



## Corsicum

Haubert (Ludovico Ariosto - Orlando furioso Canto 3)
Quel serait le terme plus actuel pour remplacer _usberghi(haubert)_ dans le contexte suivant :

_Ma ritorniano a quello, a cui né scudi_
_potran né usberghi assicurare il petto:_

http://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/Roland_furieux/Chant_III?match=it
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/haubert


----------



## itka

"sparato" peut-être ? ou "pettorina" ? "plastron" ? je crois que ça se dit en italien...(mais je n'en sais rien. Ce ne sont que des suggestions !)


----------



## Corsicum

Merci Itka, mais c'est pour : "_usberghi""haubert"_ _Arg. des malfaiteurs._ Argent, monnaie ?
le butin ?


----------



## itka

Ah, d'accord !  Mais... tu es sûr ? L'autre sens me semblait convenir...
_a cui né scudi_
_potran né usberghi assicurare il petto_
"A celui à qui ni les boucliers ni les plastrons ne pourront protéger la poitrine..." Non ?

Sinon le butin, c'est un *malloppo*. Il doit y avoir d'autres mots mais c'est celui qui me vient.


----------



## Corsicum

Mais tu as raison, il me semble que je n’avais vraiment rien compris ...ou très mal ?
Je suis empêtré, je dois réfléchir !
Merci

Edit :
Il me semble bien qu’il ne s’agit que d’argent et de cœur, cf. la traduction ?
_Mais retournons à celui dont ni écu ni haubert ne pourrait rassurer le cœur _


----------



## itka

> Il me semble bien qu’il ne s’agit que d’argent et de cœur, cf. la traduction ?
> _Mais retournons à celui dont ni écu ni haubert ne pourrait rassurer le cœur _


Ah, ah !  Je crois qu'il faudrait attendre des Italiens ! Mais c'est marrant qu'on puisse traduire des deux manières ! 
Il faudrait voir le contexte, ça aiderait sûrement. Le lien que tu donnes semble en effet parler plus de sentiments que de bataille, mais le passage reste quand même sibyllin...


----------



## Liseur

Selon le CNRTL _un_ _haubert_ était une « longue chemise en mailles d'acier tissées, munie de manches, d'un gorgerin et d'un capuchon, que portaient les chevaliers au Moyen Âge lorsqu'ils combattaient. »  Autrement dit, une cotte de mailles.

Quant à la traduction italienne, je suggérerais : _una cotta di maglia._


----------



## Landslide89

Je vous donne la définition de "USBERGO" tirée d'un monolingue:

USBERGO: *corazza *di ferro che i cavalieri medievali indossavano a protezione del busto e del collo.
*cuirasse *en fer portée par les chevaliers médiévaux qui servait pour protéger le buste et le cou.

Ma proposition:
"Mais revenons sur ce contre quoi ni les boucliers ni les cuirasses
ne pourraient protéger la poitrine"

"assicurare" ici signifie "protéger" et ça veut dire que l'armure ne peut protéger les chevaliers contre les troubles du coeur....


----------



## Liseur

Il y a en effet de nombreuses traductions et en vers et en prose.  Pour ce qui est de l'extrait cité par Corsicum, en voici deux versions :

« _Mais reportons nos pas vers le lâche vainqueur_
_Dont un puissant haubert gardera mal le cœur_ »
(Charles Duvau de Chavagne, 1838)

« _Mais il nous faut revoir ce traitre qui se cache_
_Et que ne sauvera ni haubert, ni rondache_ »
(François Desserteaux, 1865)


----------

